

RFC2468: I remember Jon Postel, by Vint Cerf - Luyt
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2468

======
wpietri
I never knew him personally, but I definitely felt the loss.

I happened upon the Internet in the late 80s, a wide-eyed college freshman,
and the early RFCs taught me a lot about systems design and protocol design.

More than that, they taught me to see the Internet as an endlessly
collaborative process. There was no central king-like authority. We were all
in it together, figuring it out as we went. We still are.

For that, I owe Jon Postel a debt of gratitude. I always will.

------
xedd
Thank you for making this post, Luyt. It is a good thing to be reminded of
those who did so much to make the present day what it is for us.

------
Getahobby
Folks, these are the shoulders we are all standing on. Let's try not to mess
it up too badly.

------
sanxiyn
"Jonathan B. Postel, our Internet Assigned Numbers Authority, friend,
engineer, confidant, leader, icon, and now, first of the giants to depart from
our midst."

